# Bar Work in Italy



## danm2010

Hi im moving to Italy in the summer and was looking for bar work im not yet fluent in Italian but no enough to get me by (still currently learning the language). i was hoping for some advice or if anyone no's of bars that are hiring. I have experience in working for a bar and grill at a supervisors level.

thanks,
Dan


----------



## bunty16

danm2010 said:


> Hi im moving to Italy in the summer and was looking for bar work im not yet fluent in Italian but no enough to get me by (still currently learning the language). i was hoping for some advice or if anyone no's of bars that are hiring. I have experience in working for a bar and grill at a supervisors level.
> 
> thanks,
> Dan


Hi Dan, going back to my earlier reply to one of your threads, my advice is to go over and ask around, you are sure to meet a lot of english speaking people. Not sure you will get the information this way unless you are very lucky.


----------



## danm2010

bunty16 said:


> Hi Dan, going back to my earlier reply to one of your threads, my advice is to go over and ask around, you are sure to meet a lot of english speaking people. Not sure you will get the information this way unless you are very lucky.


Hi thanks for the advice its just choosing the right place in Italy to go im undecided on that yet, were in Italy would you say there are more English speakers?


----------



## bunty16

danm2010 said:


> Hi thanks for the advice its just choosing the right place in Italy to go im undecided on that yet, were in Italy would you say there are more English speakers?


Try Rome, you are bound to meet people in clubs and bars, go round to places and ask if anyone speaks english. When you get off the plane and buy a terravision bus ticket you will notice like I have that most staff speak english, it is very important to tourism to have english speaking italians. Ask the hotel staff. I am sure the other big cities are similar, but Rome the main place for tourists. It sounds like hard work, and an expense to go over, but you will get the feel of the country and the people, and whethor or not it is a hostile place for you to 'go it alone' Have you been to Italy before? if so what was your perception? Just be careful though who you place your trust with, do not wander the streets alone at night looking lost and like a tourist, you may find the 'downside' of this wonderful city.


----------



## Arturo.c

I agree with bunty16, Rome is the perfect place to start. Try also looking at websites like "Wanted in Rome" and "Anglo Info Rome". They both have classified ads for English speaking people looking for jobs in the Eternal City...


----------

